# Prise d'alimentation brûlée



## Baydo (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un MacBook blanc 13' mais lors d'un branchement de chargeur, il y a eu un arc électrique et une odeur de cramé, maintenant on voit sur la prise du "noir" genre brûlure ( sur le MacBook pas sur le chargeur hein ). Je ne peux donc plus le charger. Jerecise que la batterie est neuve ( changée un mois avant l'incident ). 

J'ai donc plusieurs questions : 

- Puis-je réparer ça moi même ? 
( parce que Apple ça va coûter une blinde et dans des magasins pas Apple, rien que le devis est à 120 ) 

- Existe-t-il un moyen/appareil/tour de magie pour que je charge ma batterie de façon "externe" en la sortant du MacBook ? 

- Comment récupérer toutes mes données ? 


Merci d'avance


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour recharger la batterie, il faudra un Mac de même type. 
Pour les données. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de risque. Elles sont toujours là. Si je comprends bien vous ne faites pas de sauvegarde sur un disque externe ?  

Il faudrait quand même tester le chargeur, afin de vérifier que la panne ne vient pas de lui même si le MacBook a une tâche noire.


----------



## esimport (24 Mai 2012)

il faudrait auparavant s'assurer que la carte-mère fonctionne toujours
le macbook démarre-t-il sur batterie ? si oui, il est possible que seul le connecteur magsafe (voir pièce ci-dessous) soit à changer:





http://esimport.fr/macbook-13-a1181-polymere/235-connecteur-magsafe-pour-macbook-a1181.html


----------



## Baydo (28 Mai 2012)

Merci pour ce lien ! Je l'ai emmener dans un magasin ( le seul qui me faisait un devis gratuit ) et il m'a dit que c'était le connecteur et pas la carte mère ( ce qui est confirmé je pense par le fait que après l'incident le mac marchait très bien jusqu'à ce que la batterie se décharge ).

Maintenant mon problème est que, il me propose une réparation a 85&#8364;, et par exemple sur le site il est a 36&#8364; le connecteur. Donc pensez vous que la manip vaut bien 50&#8364; ou c'est faisable maison ? Après je sais que ça dépend de moi, et je le sens un peu, j'ai déjà réparé un YLOD ( donc démontage et tout le tralala ) d'une PS3 pour les connaisseurs mais je ne suis pas non plus un expert.

Merci d'avance 


Edit : Et savez vous ou je peux acheter un chargeur aussi car je l'ai plus, au prix le plus bas possible j'ai pas tant d'argent a mettre dedans.. C'est du 60W je crois, et qui aille avec l'adaptateur ci dessus même si je pense que c'est tous les mêmes.  

Ah et dernière question pour être sur de pas me tromper, l'adaptateur en haut, c'est bien pour "le mac" pas pour le chargeur hein ?


----------



## esimport (28 Mai 2012)

bonsoir,

le démontage de l'adaptateur magsafe n'est pas compliqué. Il suffit de se munir d'un bon tournevis cruciforme et de suivre le tuto:
http://esimport.fr/tuto/tutos-mac/macbook-polymere-a1181/macbook-13-a1181-core-2-duo-remplacement-de-la-carte-mere





je confirme que l'adaptateur est bien pour le macbook, pas pour le chargeur

PS: des chargeurs 60W compatible peuvent être trouvés ici:

http://esimport.fr/chargeurs-macbook/86-chargeur-macbook-60w.html


----------



## Baydo (29 Mai 2012)

Merci énormément, je prendrai l'adaptateur sur votre site plus tard, je ne suis pas pressé, j'ai récupérer mon mac et je vais faire la réparation moi même. Merci beaucoup pour tout en tout cas ! Et dernière question, vous pensez que quand j'aurai réparé ça je pourrai testé avec le chargeur d'un macbook blanc 13' unibody ? Comme ça je peux voir si ça marche avant d'acheter un chargeur a 75...


----------



## esimport (30 Mai 2012)

oui normalement, cela devrait aussi charger


----------



## r e m y (30 Mai 2012)

Franchement sir le chargeur est mort aussi,, moi je prendrais le chargeur Apple à 79 Euros, plutôt qu'un chargeur d'origine inconnue à 75 Euros... surtout que la prise magSafe a été modifiée par Apple pour être moins sensible aux casses du cable (créant des court-circuits), alors que le modèle d'ESImport comporte toujours l'ancienne prise


----------



## Baydo (30 Mai 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses et j'ai d'ailleur commande la pièce ci dessus sur votre site esimport ! J'espère la recevoir au plus vite pour profiter de mon Mac !

Et sinon pour le Oui, à ce prix la autant prendre une chargeur chez Apple mais j'avais plus d'en l'idée d'en trouver un d'occasion ( on en trouve sur internet dans les 30-35 ) pour des raisons financières même si vous avez raison un chargeur venant directement de chez Apple, y a pas mieux !


----------



## Baydo (31 Mai 2012)

Bon je fais un double post au lieu d'éditer mais vous m'excuserez c'est pour dire merci !

Merci a esimport pour la rapidité BLUFFANTE ! ( Piece commandée hier vers 13h et reçue aujourd'hui ! ). C'était bien ce connecteur, je l'ai changé et l'ordi marche ! 
Je me suis fait une frayeur avec la batterie car, ordinateur branché, elle est resté a 0% pendant 15 minutes mais ça y est la elle charge !

Tout est bien qui fini bien, merci a vous tous et a bientôt sur le forum !


----------



## esimport (1 Juin 2012)

Baydo, Merci pour le post !


----------



## r e m y (3 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Franchement si le chargeur est mort aussi,, moi je prendrais le chargeur Apple à 79 Euros, plutôt qu'un chargeur d'origine inconnue à 75 Euros... surtout que la prise magSafe a été modifiée par Apple pour être moins sensible aux casses du cable (créant des court-circuits), alors que le modèle d'ESImport comporte toujours l'ancienne prise




Je tiens à corriger mon intervention rappelée ci-dessus particulièrement mal rédigée

Mon but n'était pas de dénigrer ESImport dont le site est particulièrement utile à qui veut réparer lui-même son Mac avec des tutoriaux extrêmement bien faits (et au vu de l'expérience de Baydo, très efficace pour envoyer les pièces détachées commandées). Pour changer soi-même, hors garantie, la pièce qui avait grillé sur le Mac de Baydo, c'est génial qu'il existe des sociétés comme ESImport. 

Tout ce que je voulais dire c'est que pour ce qui concerne le chargeur, personnellement pour 4 Euros de différence de prix je préfère acheter un chargeur d'origine Apple que celui proposé par ESImport

La formulation "chargeur d'origine inconnue" de mon message a pu être mal interprété (au vu des messages privés que j'ai reçus depuis de plusieurs lecteurs me reprochant d'attaquer ESImport). J'aurais dû utiliser la formulation du site ESImport et parler de pièce générique ou compatible.

"esimport, SARL à capital de 10 000&#8364; spécialisée dans la réparation de matériel Apple®, ne possède aucun lien avec Apple inc. Les pièces vendues sur le site esimport.fr sont de nature générique ou compatible. Tout appareil &#65279;Apple® ouvert n'est plus couvert par la garantie constructeur.&#65279;"


----------



## Baydo (3 Juin 2012)

Merci de cette précison, pour ma part il n'y avait pas de mal entendu je n'y ai vu aucune attaque envers ESimport et comprend totalement ce que tu as voulu dire.

Encore une fois, merci a tout le monde et a bientôt sur le forum.


----------



## daffyb (3 Juin 2012)

La prise MagSafe n'est pas couverte par une licence/brevet ?


----------

